# ANYONE KNOW WHEN THE NEXT TT MEET IS?



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

*

:idea:

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone can tell me when and where the next TT meet is? Never been to 1 before.

thanks*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We would have understood without making everything bold :wink:

Welcome on board!!!!

The NEXT meet that is nearest you is...

Guildford on Thursday evening this week...

See here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=29052


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks, sorry for the bold......

How many people expected on Thursday?

My first meet so is there anything i need to know?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Being bold is ok... :wink:

We are expecting between 5 and 50...  Seriously, many people have said they will come along, but others may turn up and those that said they will come sometimes don't.

Take a look at the thread and check for yourself  


mayuramin said:


> Thanks, sorry for the bold......
> 
> How many people expected on Thursday?


Clean underwear :?: :wink:  and enough money to buy a round 

Seriously though... just you and your TT 



> My first meet so is there anything i need to know?


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

I will make sure i put on a clean pair just for the occasion....

Is the meeting place somewhere specific on Guilford road or will people just be parked up?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Another Mayur!

You can always come to the Kneesworth meet next Wednesday... there will be around 20 of us there. Have a look on the events section.

Mayur


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm guessing it's where it always is...

At the Out and Out pub in between Guildford and Godalming.

The thread will give you more details


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

what a coincedence.

where abouts exactly is the meet?

what time is the meet next week?

thanks

Mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

mayuramin said:


> what a coincedence.
> 
> where abouts exactly is the meet?
> 
> ...


The event link on this forum is:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=28283

The map is:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&dn=808

Would be nice to see you there.
Mayur


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Prob about 7.30pm ish



nutts said:


> I'm guessing it's where it always is...
> 
> At the Out and Out pub in between Guildford and Godalming.
> 
> *The thread will give you more details *


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I might try to come.

I live in Ascot, so it's not that far away, but it depends on how busy i am at work, otherwise, i'll look forward to meeting all you nutters!!


----------

